# Admitted to hospital with DKA



## Strawberrygirl (Dec 9, 2010)

Tuesday morning I went to see my DSN and she told me how pleased they were with my overall control and I left feeling happy and reassured... that afternoon it all went horribly wrong!

2 hours after lunch my glucose was 13.8 but I still had insulin in my system so I didn't correct. 2 hours later I started feeling unwell and my bm was 14 with 0.5 ketones. I corrected with an injection of insulin and changed my pump site as reccomended by the pump team but this didn't help and 1/2hr later my sugar was 15.5 with 0.8 ketones and baby was not moving as much.
I contacted the maternity ward who told me to come in. 

When I got there my glucose was still 15 but my ketones had gone up to 1.5!. They took arterial bloods and told me I was in mild ketoacidisis and immediately started me on a drip and an insulin sliding scale, the baby remained fine and happy throughout this thank god! 

I had 2 hourly blood and ketone monitoring overnight and eventually my sugars settled and the ketones went. I was allowed home last night. No one can give me an answer as to what caused it as there is no sign of an infection, the only thing they can think of is that there must have been a problem with my pump. I'm just glad that baby is ok and unharmed and I hope it never happens again. 

If you are on a pump all I can say is keep a close eye on those sugars just incase.

Sorry about essay! I think I feel better now just for getting down in writing!!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 9, 2010)

Glad everything is back to normal and the bump is ok...........

I cant wait to get a hold of a pump but things like this do put me off........


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear and how worrying for you..

I had major problems with DKA with my youngest daughter I wasn't that far off spending more time in hospital being treated for DKA than I did at home, no real explination could be given as my levels were pretty steady, I only had to hit a 9mmol/l and the body would start to DKA landing me hospital for several weeks...

But it didn't effect my daughter at all and she was born perfectly healthy after a normal labour (well they did start me off, but this was planned from the begining though) mind you she was a bit of a brusier, at 11LB 13oz but with saying that my oldest daughter who I had before diabetes weight 10Lb 10oz..  Me thinks I was pretty destained to have large babies diabetic or not


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ellie Jones said:


> , *11LB 13oz* but with saying that my oldest daughter who I had before diabetes weight *10Lb 10oz*..  Me thinks I was pretty destained to have large babies diabetic or not




Natural Births................?


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear you have had such a time of it strawb, glad you and the bump are ok now x


----------



## gail1 (Dec 9, 2010)

sorry to hear about this am glad to hear you and bump are fine now
take care
gail


----------



## smile4loubie (Dec 9, 2010)

awww I'm really sorry you had to go through this. finger crossed this will be the one and only time xx


----------



## bev (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear this - but so glad you are fine and the baby is fine too.Bev


----------



## rachelha (Dec 9, 2010)

That must have been frightening.  Glad you are both ok now.


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 9, 2010)

really happy that everything is fine especially the baby


----------



## Laura22 (Dec 10, 2010)

I had something similar a few weeks ago except I was constantly being sick. My levels were 9.8mmol on admission and even with no insulin (sliding scale hadn't been started yet), myBG on admission to the ward was 15.5! With +1 ketones

We got to hear the baby's heartbeat though which put my mind at total ease as it was baby I was mainly concerned about

Anyway, I hope you're feeling better now! Hopefully you won't need to go back to hospital until your bubba's born! x


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, it was very frightning but things seem to be on the mend now. On a brighter note, we have a 4D scan booked for today so hopefully we can get a good look at the little ones face!

Ellie, 11LB 13oz and a normal delivery, thats a real acheivement! I think my baby is going to be on the chubby side but hopefully for my sake not that large!!


----------



## Laura22 (Dec 10, 2010)

Aww that's so exciting! I'm turning 23 on the 14th January and my Mum is booking me a 4D scan as my birthday present 

How far along are you? x


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear that you went into DKA that must have been very scary whilst pregnant but I am really pleased to hear that all is well now. Enjoy the 4D scan I hope you get some good shots of the little one xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 10, 2010)

Glad all is ok  xx


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh I was far from a pleasent person in the labour room

I agured with the midwife, well she wouldn't let me have any gas and air before I got onto the bed (I won the argument) tore into my husband (now ex) telling him to sit in the corner and not to speak unless spoken to

Within an 1 1/2 hours all over and done with, policy at the time was babies went into SCBU to be weened off insulin, they tried weighing her in the labour room, but their scales didn't go high enough, so they had to barrow a pair of the children ward plus a couple pieces of other kit that they needed for monitoring purpose

But once weened of the insulin, no problems apart from going onto Aussie time and being a nightmare to wind after feeding...  Now she's your typical teenager a complete pain


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 10, 2010)

Strawberrygirl said:


> Tuesday morning I went to see my DSN and she told me how pleased they were with my overall control and I left feeling happy and reassured... that afternoon it all went horribly wrong!
> 
> 2 hours after lunch my glucose was 13.8 but I still had insulin in my system so I didn't correct. 2 hours later I started feeling unwell and my bm was 14 with 0.5 ketones. I corrected with an injection of insulin and changed my pump site as reccomended by the pump team but this didn't help and 1/2hr later my sugar was 15.5 with 0.8 ketones and baby was not moving as much.
> I contacted the maternity ward who told me to come in.
> ...



So sorry to hear of your stay in hospital, but I am so glad that you are feeling better and the baby is doing okay. Take care best wishes Sheena x


----------

